

CEO Flights Tip Off Investors on Mergers - jkuria
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303499204576389923856575528.html

======
carbocation
The title is pretty unrevealing (I mean, hey, way back when _Wall Street_ was
filmed, this concept was featured in the film). What is interesting here is
that the FAA has a privacy program that allows private aircraft owners "to
keep their plane movements from public view." This program is now ending. Now
people will be able to track where corporate jets are going and thereby, the
article suggests, get insight into M&A discussions.

